# Recently Redundant not relating to CV19



## Easel (26 Mar 2020)

Hi,

I have just been made redundant, no surprises and not related to CV19. I had a job lined up but no start date can now be given until the current situation has died down. Fortunately there was a decent redundancy package so no short term financial worry but that cash will only last so long.

I am unsure as to what I may or may be entitled to in the next few weeks/months while I am out of work. I was the sole earner for a single income household with 2 kids.

Does anyone know the best place to start looking as I have never been out of employment for the last 20 years. I see that there are provisions for job losses that relate to CV19 but they seem to be different to my situation.

Thanks

Easel


----------



## gipimann (26 Mar 2020)

Here's the general information on Jobseeker's Benefit:






						Jobseeker's Benefit
					

Jobseeker's Benefit is for people between 18 and 66 who become unemployed and have enough PRSI contributions. The full rate is €220 per week. If you earned less than €300, you do not get the full rate.




					www.gov.ie
				




You might need to contact your local Intreo office by phone during the current situation, or make an application online (links in the page above).


----------



## AlbacoreA (28 Mar 2020)

A lot of places are looking for temp workers like supermarket, food distribution, delivery and packing, and even farms. There maybe some opportunities there also.


----------



## BradyJ2018 (6 Apr 2020)

Easel said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have just been made redundant, no surprises and not related to CV19. I had a job lined up but no start date can now be given until the current situation has died down. Fortunately there was a decent redundancy package so no short term financial worry but that cash will only last so long.
> 
> ...


  Sorry to hear about your situation Easel, I have also been made redundant, I had hoped to set up on my own but now with the covid 19 this has been delayed. Have you checked with intreo? Are you eligible to sign up for job seekers?


----------



## MConnolly (6 May 2020)

I'm in the same boat, have you got an updated LinkedIn profile? If you update on LinkedIn that you are seeking work and build your network there is good way to see what's available in your area of expertise. Also reach out to companies direct rather than going through recruiters is a probably a better bet in this market


----------



## Westgolf (6 May 2020)

MConnolly said:


> I'm in the same boat, have you got an updated LinkedIn profile? If you update on LinkedIn that you are seeking work and build your network there is good way to see what's available in your area of expertise. Also reach out to companies direct rather than going through recruiters is a probably a better bet in this market



Same boat here, only point I would like to add is to use LinkedIn to identify the correct person in-company  to reach out to. Generic applications are a waste of time.


----------



## DeeKie (7 May 2020)

Glassdoor is quite a useful website.


----------



## Hooverfish (7 May 2020)

You should register with Intreo so that your PRSI will be paid while  you are out of work.


----------

